# Nawak'osis



## kaotik (Nov 16, 2012)

alright; a little while a go i swore i saw someone post about this strain.
digging for info about it now, and ofcourse i can't find anything :hairpull: 

google showed a small amount of posts, but ones i'd already read from elsewhere. i swear someone recently posted something about it here.

does anyone have any info about her? 

pm'd and checked posts from who i thought it was posted by, no luck.  
..i'm honestly questioning if i did infact see a thread on it here now   (hick recently posted about TOK, so now i wonder if i'm confusing the two strange named strains)


so anyone know much about her?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2012)

good luck buddy...I cant even pronounce that

:48:


----------



## cubby (Nov 16, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## kaotik (Nov 16, 2012)

LMAO

well digging, it looks like it was an outlaw genetics strain (maybe right before his bust? going by the lack of info)


----------



## n8tivefarmer (Mar 10, 2013)

The TOK I know is Talk of Kabul a 100% Afghan brought back from the war I know Mota uses it in a cross and maybe Bohi. Hope that helped.


----------



## BrotherMonk (Dec 24, 2014)

Hehheh...you know me. And it is *not* an Outlaw strain lol! SMH.

BM


----------



## BrotherMonk (Dec 24, 2014)

kaotik said:


> LMAO
> 
> well digging, it looks like it was an outlaw genetics strain (maybe right before his bust? going by the lack of info)



Where did you find your info? Just wondering because you mentioned digging. That implies research. And if your research led you to Outlaws door, I would be happy to understand your method of research, and where the info is residing.

BM


----------



## kaotik (Dec 24, 2014)

hey brothermonk, good to see ya at MP 
old thread here, i now know where she truly hails from    *brothermonk, if anyone is wondering 

little embarrassing  

geeze i can't honestly remember what led me to think outlaw.. i'm thinking it was likely from a post at the other forum we frequent.. or i just plainly screwed up and put the wrong name 
 -don't remember, was a while a go now man.

i'll do a search when she comes back online.


very sorry for that though man. i hate seeing people not credited for their work.. and here i was basically discrediting yours   
if i had remembered this thread, i would've corrected my info.
a thousand apologies


----------



## BrotherMonk (Dec 24, 2014)

It's all good K. I was doing a simple search on Nawak'osis and that's the way I found this thread. I seen it was old, but thought I'd rattle your cage a bit anyhow lol! Hope I didn't shake ya up too hard. Nawak'osis has been my baby for the past 7-8 years, and has been my main driving focus for quite some time. Now that she is loosed upon the world, I feel quite light.

Merry Christmas!

BM


----------



## kaotik (Dec 29, 2014)

man i can't find anything to say outlaw anywhere   i don't know where the heck i got that from, brother.. some real good weed?  
finding lots that says brothermonk.

lol i'm baffled. now i kinda worry if there's other posts i may be misleading 

once again i apologize.


----------

